# Moving to Egypt



## GarethRWilliams (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi! I am thinking of moving to Egypt (Cairo or Alex) and am concerned about the social life! I am 60 and will be on my own. What advice regarding the 2 locations?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There is an Egypt Forum which will be more suitable to post on.
I was based in cairo for 2.5yrs, left thankfully nearly 2 years ago,choice between the two I would have to say there is a hundred times more western expats in Cairo compared to Alex. 
best of luck kev


----------



## GarethRWilliams (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I take it that you didn't enjoy the experience?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I was very happy to leave, it is a frustrating place, my main issue was work, plus my wifre was not happy, there are a lot of expats there that are happy, either working or retired. I do not think that things are getting any better, It takes all kinds, In Cairo if you live in Maadi then you have a resonable amount of social places, ACE club, BCA etc depends what you want, 
If you remember that if their lips are moving there lying you wont go far wrong


----------

